# This is what he does when I'm at workwork



## Ferguson K (Oct 9, 2016)

My favorite is the first one of him and Anabelle.

Thought I would share. He was supposed to be working on the house. Easily distracted by some pretty blondes and a little brunette! LOL


----------



## luvmypets (Oct 9, 2016)

This is honestly me. I have a bunch of chores but you can usually find my cuddling chickens or spoiling sheep lol


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 9, 2016)

Love it! 

I'm somewhat guilty. My biggest issue is when I dump the feed in the trough, I tend to stand there admiring them 
I just love running my hands down their back, feeling how they are laid out and their skin  They make me so happy.

I also have the problem of admiring udders


----------



## Baymule (Oct 9, 2016)

That is so cute! Haha, you're working on a Sunday (so all us loyal TSC customers can get our TSC fix 7 days a week), John is off and tantalizing you with pics of what you're missing. ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## Ferguson K (Oct 10, 2016)

The best part is he wasn't feeling good yesterday, so he went out there to make himself feel better. Then he took two of the Juniors back in the house with him and took a nap. He is ridiculous.

When I got home he was sleeping on the couch with Sparrow and had Annabelle laying on his feet like a dog. I shook my head and went out back and started a nice fire, and sat in front of it while watching the goats browse in the pasture behind me. I can't say I blame him, I love taking selfies with my goats too.

Often time when I'm supposed to be out working I find myself just staring at the goats like GW does. Looking at uddders, looking at stances, looking at how the goat is laid out. I just like looking and watching and listening and hearing and feeling and seeing.

I spent the remainder of my afternoon out there... can't help myself!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 10, 2016)

That is adorable!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 10, 2016)

Seems pretty enjoyable to be getting those chat-snaps


----------

